

Don’t Worry About Selling Your Privacy To Facebook. I Already Sold It For You - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2011/10/dont-worry-about-selling-your-privacy-to-facebook-i-already-sold-it-for-you/

======
a_bonobo
Note: OP's article is from 2011.

There are some jQuery plugins (started by the German publisher Heise) which
implement 2-click sharing, where you have to click once for the site to load
the actual Like-button, then you have to click a second time to share or
'like' it on Facebook. This way you can have social media buttons without the
tracking.

Original for Facebook/Twitter/Google+ (German):
[http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/](http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/)

Fork for several services (English):
[https://github.com/panzi/SocialSharePrivacy](https://github.com/panzi/SocialSharePrivacy)

------
Terr_
Is there a good open-source, modern, localhost proxy system that can
intelligently block this stuff? No, not a browser-plugin, an actual HTTP proxy
for whichever browser(s) you happen to use.

I remember using Proxomitron back in the late 90s (nostalgia there) and
searching around I hear things about Privoxy...

